# best video settings for TS4K on an RCA 4k tv?



## XRaiderV17 (Jan 15, 2021)

so...just inherited the family rca 4K tv as part of my move to a new residence(we all moved out at the same time) and I decided to fap around with google play movies and tv, then amazon prime video and lastly apple tv.

I tested with ironman 1(4k uhd) and battleship(upgraded to 4k on google play movies and tv)
now, it looks nice, sharp, crisp...like I'm watching a 1080p hd movie.

so I went into the video settings and set it all the way to the top, which is 3840x2160 and the refresh is 30(I think) on the tivo.

so..what am I doing wrong?


----------



## XRaiderV17 (Jan 15, 2021)

ok..its not the tv or tivo..its the bleeping test exemplar content...

that said, ironman and battleship actually look better on youtube than the other apps I tested on.

so, problem solved!


----------

